# What color do you have on your toes? Do you match them with your fingernails?



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 22, 2007)

I painted my toes today and they're hot pink and my fingernails are Fire red. I never try to match the colors on my hands and feet. I don't know why, but I just don't.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 22, 2007)

I never paint my toes, but I like it on other women. I'm just too lazy to do it.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 22, 2007)

red! I never try to match the colors on my hands and feet too


----------



## princessmich (Sep 22, 2007)

Most times i go matching.


----------



## MissPersia (Sep 22, 2007)

I always match because i think it looks silly to have one color on my fingers and wear open toe shoes and have a different color, i mean ud match ur shoes to ur purse so why not ur toes n fingers?

anyways I got black on I had hot pink yesterday, I tend to change it every second day tho and when i go out i try to match it to my outfit for the club I think im obsessed with matching tho


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

i never match. i never do my toes, anyway.


----------



## Joan_CD (Sep 23, 2007)

I try to match my accessories


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 23, 2007)

French mani and pedi.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 23, 2007)

My toe nails are always painted black. Sometimes my fingernails match, not always.


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 23, 2007)

I always try to match them, depends if im not lazy that day.haha


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 23, 2007)

OPI 'I'm not Really a Waitress' on my toes, nothing on my fingers.


----------



## NYCSusie (Sep 23, 2007)

RED !! RED!!! RED !!!! for my toes, I love deep reds, but for hands its french all the way.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually only paint my toes ( I'm a nail biter - SHAME ! ) but I would probably match it every now and then..


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 24, 2007)

i always try to match but its never works like that because i do my pedi once in two weeks and mani ones a week


----------



## Kathy (Sep 24, 2007)

Nothing on my toes at the moment and I don't worry about matching.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 24, 2007)

My toes are kind of a coral. My fingers are unpainted because of work. When I do paint them I match.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 24, 2007)

I usually don't match. Right now my fingernails are peach and my toenails are a bright orangy coral color which I dusted with loads of orange/yellow glitter while they were still wet, so they're a super 3d sparkley orange.


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got a little french pedi type thing I did on my toes. It's red with black tips. And I didn't paint my fingernails to match. They aren't painted yet


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 24, 2007)

The only time I paint my toes is when I get a pedicure, and I get a french. I get it about 4 x a year... that's it.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2007)

i rarely do my toes, but usually it's limited to a goob base and a clear pink polish.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlet Fox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got a little french pedi type thing I did on my toes. It's red with black tips. And I didn't paint my fingernails to match. They aren't painted yet Sounds cute!


----------



## cammi267 (Sep 27, 2007)

I try to always match. Right now I have a pink polish.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

OPI " Blue my Mind ". I love bold toes.


----------



## pollita (Sep 27, 2007)

Only one time and it was french.


----------



## christina m (Sep 27, 2007)

usually clear or very sheer white for fingers, this week L'oreal trust fund baby on toes with gobs of glitter clear over. just cant get over those light pinks!


----------



## seraphim (Sep 28, 2007)

I use co-ordinating colours for my fingers and toes. Or if I'm using a light pink on my fingers then I use a darker pink (same pink spectrum) on my toes. I rarely do them the same...I've only done that once for my sister's wedding

And I &lt;3 OPI =D


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

I try to have my finger nails and toe nails matching.....I tried black a few weeks ago, and it was hot!!


----------



## amarose (Sep 28, 2007)

I think matching is tacky :S


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 28, 2007)

My toes are painted with OPI's Sonic Bloom.


----------



## Saja (Sep 28, 2007)

Toes are OPI's Linkin park with nothing but clear on my finger nails.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

I love OPI. Great colors. Has anyone tried the nail polish that changes color in the sun? I bought some when I was on vacation in the Bahamas. Different...


----------



## fawp (Sep 29, 2007)

Most of the time I don't wear anything on my fingers but when I do I always match. After my shower tonight, I want to paint them hot pink.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

hot pink is one of my favorites. I don't go for the reds.


----------



## Roma Therepy (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi there, i always change colour of finger and toe nails , as i use acrylic on my toes aswell as my fingers, lets my clients see what diffrent nail art designs i do, good for buisness, x Roma


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't have painted fingernails or toenails at the moment.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 29, 2007)

its like a silvery color im not sure. lol


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

Right now I have 2 broken nails ( acrylic) and I need a fill so bad. I have been too busy to care, but it looks nasty!! I am in the beauty business and that doesn't look good at all!! Maybe today I will find the time. Purple sounds good this time!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 29, 2007)

I generally do match my toes and fingers, but lately I've been wearing either OPI Bubble Bath or Samoan Sand on my nails, so it doesn't really "not match" my toes. Currently, I have OPI Los Cabos Coral on my toes, and OPI Samoan Sand w/ NYC Powder Puff over it on my fingernails... Although, it's "Nail Day," so it'll change by tonight LOL!


----------



## Nox (Sep 29, 2007)

I generally do not match my fingers and toes. Since I wear my natural nails long, I gotta take of the lacquer from time to time and do deep treatments for my fingers and nails beds. I do this more often for fingers than for toes.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 29, 2007)

I paint my toes more often than my nails, but when I do paint my nails I make sure they match my toes. I type a lot for work, so I chip my nail polish too quickly after my manicure.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

I hear you...I type a lot too...


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 2, 2007)

I never match my fingers and toes. My fingers are always a light pink and my toes a dark pink. I'm not a fan of red.


----------



## tvmichellenh (Oct 7, 2007)

most of the time my toes are much more vibrant colors than my nails.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 7, 2007)

I try to match them unless the nails are a nude color then I put any other vibrant color on the toes. If my nails are red then the toes are red too. Or I can apply the same color but with different intensity, i.e. I can apply a deep pink on the toes and a light pink on the hands.


----------



## jade3399 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi. I am new here






Anyways, I have red on my toenails and clear on my hands.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

I have gold on my fingers and toes right now. It's pretty sexy


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 11, 2007)

French mani and pedi


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 3 broken nails....have to go get a manicure!!!


----------



## Sw33tK1zzez (Oct 13, 2007)

i love white tips on my hand .. and solid color on my feets :-O pink :-D


----------



## farris2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I wear clear on my fingernails but on my toes I'm wearing OPI I only drink champagne


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

AAGGGHHHH!!!!! Still didn't get my nails fixed!! I will take any of the above colors at this point!!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 13, 2007)

Today i have a french mani and hot pink toesies!



lol not a real word...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 13, 2007)

_Yeah, I always paint my toesnails the same color as my fingernails.



_


----------



## Anthea (Oct 15, 2007)

I always wear clear on my fingers except when Im going out somewhere special then I tend to match my toes and feet. At the moment I have a really dark red on my toes, but the colour changes depending on what I like at the time.


----------



## kiaziz (Oct 15, 2007)

i usually paint my toenails metallic blue and my finger nails black. i don't like it when they are all matching.


----------



## MissPout (Oct 15, 2007)

I never try to match the colors on my hands and feet too! This week my fingernails are Pink and my toenails are painted with something between pink and purple. sometimes i love crazy colors on my toenails like green and blue



just for me...i wear socks lol and no one can see it


----------



## ivette (Oct 16, 2007)

right now nothing. i don't match my finger nails and toe nails


----------



## lynnda (Oct 16, 2007)

I always have my toenails painted if I ever paint my nails they MUST match!


----------



## itsthaoylol (Oct 16, 2007)

my toenails are painted blue and white polk-a-dots . i had acrylics on my fingernails but i pulled them off because they made typing a hassle. and i never try to match my toenails with my fingernails.


----------



## miezy (Oct 21, 2007)

yes they always have the same color as my fingernails


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2007)

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark on my toes, and bare nails... I need to go get a new Bubble Bath since I gave mine away






(I normally match my toes &amp; nails, as I said before, but I'll wear Bubble Bath on my fingers regardless of what's on my toes!)


----------



## tthonglor (Oct 21, 2007)

*you dont have to match colours just as long as they dont clash, i always do light on the nails and dark on the toes and i always recommend it to clients as well, but whatever anyone wants to do is fine.. as long as you work it then its good!*

a nice colour is OPI's Ill Take the Cake from their garden line, if you want something clean and natural Samoand Sand is by far my ultimate fave and Fit for a Queensland part of their Australian line.. a pearly white! did it the whole summer and part of fall.. check out the Russian line! amazing colours there!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Tomorrow, black is the color.... hey Halloween round the corner.


----------



## gurlie916 (Oct 22, 2007)

I painted my toenails black (Onyx Rush by Maybelline) and my fingernails are dark blue (Russian Navy by O.P.I.). I usually don't match my toenails and my fingernails. I like having them painted different colors.


----------



## Sleeptime (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a pearly pink on my toenails. Nope, don't match them with my fingernails. Not on purpose at least.


----------



## nikitanitro (Oct 24, 2007)

my toes are black at the moment..

my fingers and toes arent usually the same color but they're almost always corresponding colors.. except now and it looks ridiculous.. I think I'll go repaint my toes now.


----------



## miss petra (Oct 24, 2007)

Not usually. I always have my toes painted &amp; love to get pedicures &amp; manicures. Color on my fingers is a rare occasion because I have to be covert.

Love when my wife &amp; I are matching...she thinks its fun 2 &amp; a perfect excuse to play footsies in bed.

Hugz,

Petra


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nothing on my toes at the moment and I don't worry about matching. Same here.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 24, 2007)

nothing right now, i need a new pink nail polish.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

Rarely.. Gels nails, and I do my toes whenever. I usually do one red/bright pink and the other light shimmer or nude.


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

I always match or at least co ordinate them.

My toe nails are lime green and my fingernails are candy pink and lime green (alternated)


----------



## dana jones (Dec 9, 2007)

My toes are french tipped with a pearly clear over them. Has a purply sheen


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 4, 2008)

I always match color on my fingers and my nailtoes ,it's very sexy and irresistible


----------



## kateyTaylor (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my toenails are a bright orangy coral color which I dusted with loads of orange/yellow glitter while they were still wet, so they're a super 3d sparkley orange. thats an awesome idea!
my toes are sparkly blue at the moment, nothing on my fingers.

I like to match the nailpolish with the whole outfit.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 5, 2008)

Right now my toes and fingers are both pink, but different shades. My fingernails are a light pink Essie shade, and my toes are a hot pink Avon shade!


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

It really depends on what mood I'm in when I get a manicure or pedicure... Sometimes they match, sometimes they don't.. but right now, they both match.. my favorite shade "Touch of Tan"... very neutral


----------

